# Custard Powder



## Chopstix (Nov 7, 2004)

Can somebody please enlighten me on what custard powder is and what it's for?  My recipe for lemon chicken called for it, but not finding it anywhere, I went without it.  The dish still turned out very good.  

So what was the custard powder supposed to have done? Thanks!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 7, 2004)

I've seen the stuff, Chopstix, made with cornstarch or tapioca and a variety of flavorings.  In my opinion, it is the same as combining cornstarch with water for a thickener, as customarily done.  I have not seen any merit in using it in the things I prepare, but I would appreciate enlightenment from some one else's point of view who has!

In lemon chicken that I make, cornstarch is the coating on chicken pieces prior to frying, as well as the thickener for the sauce.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Chopstix, Audeo hit is right on.  Custard powder is basically made with cornstarch and it has some sort of flavoring added to it.  Some companies that make it here in the West are Brown and Polson and Birds.  I do keep it in my house because at times I am lazy to make the real thing - custard with heavy cream and eggs.  

Normally use of custard powder is called for in sweet dishes.  So a pudding or a custard for example.  I have never seen it used in savory dishes. 

Basically here is what you would do to substitute for it.  Mix cornstarch with some milk.  Add in flavorings of your choice (I  will normally add vanilla and orange extract) and then stir all of it into a nice paste like consistency.  Add it to cold milk and then bring milk to a boil and the cornstarch will start thickening the milk and in the end you will have something that is of custard consistency. 

In your case you can make the paste leaving out the extract, coat your chicken and fry.


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2004)

I use Birds Custard powder for Nanaimo bars and trifle. It intrigues me that it can be used in a chicken dish. Would you mind posting the recipe?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 7, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I use Birds Custard powder for Nanaimo bars



What's this?  I've only been in bars in Nanaimo!


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 8, 2004)

I certainly got enlightened! Thank you to everyone for your help! 

Alix, I'm posting my Favorite Lemon Chicken recipe in the Poultry section. See ya there...!


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh mudbug...you have never tasted Nanaimo bars? (picture Alix drooling like Homer) I will post the recipe in baking.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 8, 2004)

nope, just beer in bars in Nanaimo


----------

